# Cactus compost - Wetting agent



## NC10 (26 Mar 2014)

Hi all, 

I'm fetching some cactus compost today and have just been looking on the B&Q website to see what they have. Under the additional info tab, it says it contains a wetting agent. Does anyone know exactly what this wetting agent is? Will I be ok with this in the aquarium or best avoiding it and looking for something else?

This is the stuff: http://www.diy.com/nav/garden/garde...ve-Cactus-Compost-6L-10288062?noCookies=false

Cheers.


----------



## dw1305 (26 Mar 2014)

Hi all, 





> Does anyone know exactly what this wetting agent is? Will I be ok with this in the aquarium or best avoiding it and looking for something else?


 It will be a detergent of some sort. It should be all right if you rinse the compost through several times before use.

cheers Darrel


----------



## NC10 (26 Mar 2014)

Cheers for the quick reply Darrel, I'll give it a good rinse before putting it in then.

That's the only cactus compost they have on their site, maybe they'll have a few more options in store without any added unknowns 

Thanks.

Edit: Just had a look on the SDS and says there are no ecological hazards etc 

http://www.my-sds.co.uk/(F(3VpS3g8N...ingID=1&MasterCompanyID=104&primaryReportId=0


----------

